# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  QT embedded

## maleknet

سلام
 QT embedded دوستان در مورد 

اطلاعاتی دارند اگه الطف کنند یه راهنمایی کنند ممنون میشم

----------


## hisitech

سلام... این خلاصه ش اینم کاملش 
*         Has The Same API as Qt Desktop*

*         Extends the Power of Qt to Embedded Systems*

*         Contains Its Own Windowing System*

*         Is Completely Modular*

*Customizable Look and Feel*

*         Includes Full Source-Code*

*         Integrates with Qtopia*

*         Integrates with Java*

----------

